

Rybka, the world's best chess engine, caught plagiarizing open-source software - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/88610-rybka-the-worlds-best-chess-engine-outlawed-and-disqualified

======
edwardy20
What's funny is that they made a huge deal about Firebird being a clone of
Rybka...when it was likely just based off of Fruit.

<http://www.chessvibes.com/reports/chess-engine-controversy/>

------
fogus
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2709401>

